# Letter Post charge



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

What is the normal rate for sending a birthday card to UK from Spain. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> What is the normal rate for sending a birthday card to UK from Spain. Thank you


no idea - last time I sent one it was more than the cost of the card!!

this might help .: Correos :. Calculador de tarifas

I use Moonpig though


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It all depends on the size and colour of the envelope! € .70 or 1.30


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I make my own cards and bought "blanks" in two sizes. The smaller 5" x 7" card costs €0.70 to send to the UK, the larger one (folded A4) costs €1.30.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you, I have just measured my cards, 5x7, so 70€ is OK, making your own cards is a lovely idea, I might have a go at that, also Moonpig is another option I may in the future use, although I must admit that I do like to sign cards myself, and enclose a little note sometimes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We always use Jacquie Lawson (£11 for a year) rather than post cards - also saves having to deal with the charmless nerk who runs the post office


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We always use Jacquie Lawson (£11 for a year) rather than post cards - also saves having to deal with the charmless nerk who runs the post office


oh yes - I use those too............ but not everyone has internet.......


----------

